# [SOLVED] Dell keyboard with smart card



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey all!

I just got a Dell keyboard with the smart card slot so I can logon to my computer without having to use a password. There is one problem! I have no clue about smart cards.. Where do I buy them? Do they have to be programmed professionally to go with my keyboard? And Do I need a special type?

Thanks, Shane.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Dell keyboard with smart card*

You'll likely need something like this to program one of these to your specifications.


----------



## Shanee (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Dell keyboard with smart card*

Thanks!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

No problems


----------

